

Annyang Let visitors control your site with voice commands - zzzrByte
https://www.talater.com/annyang/

======
rabino
Wow, this is cool. The impact on accessibility could be huge. Why are we not
seeing more of this implemented already?

Again, there's a privacy concern about leaving the mic open while you have the
site open, but other than that this could be really useful (and probably a bit
annoying too)

